
Ask HN: Is this a proper explanation of call/cc? - tpfour
Hi,<p>I am playing around with call&#x2F;cc in scheme and I have produced this little diagram (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;kXax4OR.png) to help me understand what&#x27;s going on.<p>Any feedback is appreciated, especially if the diagram is erroneous :) Thank you!
======
bjoli
The diagram is sadly unreadable for me. I might be stupid, but the 640px
version doesn't have readable text.

~~~
tpfour
Ah that is weird. Try going to the URL without .png see if it works?

